# Bulk Mercury 2 stroke oil in 5 gallon can.



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok everyone, I have about 25 or 30, 5 gallon cans of bulk Mercury 2 stroke oil... I am selling it for a price of 20.00 a gallon. and it includes the can. this is a first come first serve, when it is gone I am not getting any more at this price...:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

bump,, come on people,,, this wont last long..... oil is going fast....:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump again,,,, 5 gallon jugs of mercury bulk oil..... 20.00 per gallon....:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Still have some of this oil left,,, come and get it,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:usaflag:usaflag


----------

